# New BLD Guide - Hybrid 3-cycle and 2-cycle



## cuboholic (Jun 1, 2007)

Hey guys,

I just uploaded a guide to GottaCube.com

I don't have much to say, so check it out:

http://www.gottacube.com/sections/articles...tions/3x3x3bld/

Questions/Comments?


----------



## dChan (Jun 1, 2007)

I have yet to read through the whole thing but it looks good. I was wondering if you could make a printable page with picture cubes maybe or PDF? It is just that I don't usually read guides online since I have very limited time to get on. I would love to finish reading anyway even if there is no printable page, it looks very interesting.


----------



## cuboholic (Jun 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by dChan_@Jun 1 2007, 07:10 PM
> * I have yet to read through the whole thing but it looks good. I was wondering if you could make a printable page with picture cubes maybe or PDF? It is just that I don't usually read guides online since I have very limited time to get on. I would love to finish reading anyway even if there is no printable page, it looks very interesting. *


 I'm kinda busy with school right now, but when I get the time, I'll try to remember to put a printable version online. Thanks for the suggestion.

Have you finished reading it yet?


----------



## pjk (Jun 3, 2007)

Looks great, good work.


----------

